# Anyone using white speedplays with a black cannondale?



## s4one (Jun 8, 2008)

Can you post up a pic please? I was hoping to get some gray or black speedplays but the lbs only has white in stock. I have a white/back supersix, just wondering how it would look with hollowgram cranks or whatever cranks you all are using. thanks


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

s4one said:


> Can you post up a pic please? I was hoping to get some gray or black speedplays but the lbs only has white in stock. I have a white/back supersix, just wondering how it would look with hollowgram cranks or whatever cranks you all are using. thanks











10 HM








09 HM

2 things, If It were me I think white speedplays with white bar tape and white saddle look badass as ****. I currently have x-2s but if I replace them I thinking Ill go with either speedplay zeros, or go to look keo carbon blades. Also I just bought a new set of cleats cuase my old ones are worn out and squeak, it says replace the cleats on the new set every 5000 miles, I probably have around 20-23k miles on mine.


----------



## s4one (Jun 8, 2008)

White?


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

s4one said:


> White?











Heres Kaisers Super with white speedplays.


----------



## s4one (Jun 8, 2008)

Thats actually not bad, not bad at all. I thought it would be too flashy as if someone has ears that stook out too long haha.


----------



## s4one (Jun 8, 2008)

Thats actually not bad, not bad at all. I thought it would be too flashy as if someone has ears that stook out too long haha.


----------



## H2oknine (Jun 27, 2008)

I will be putting white on my either the Cannondale Slice 5 or the QR Seduza depending on which one I decide to pick tomorrow


----------



## reefjockey (Jul 17, 2008)

Here is mine...


----------



## H2oknine (Jun 27, 2008)

I picked the Cannondale Slice 5 has a white saddle, handle bar wrap and white Speedplay's


----------



## nathanbal (Feb 23, 2009)

you do realise your feet cover them when you're riding... right?


----------



## s4one (Jun 8, 2008)

I ended up with black, cant go wrong with black.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

H2oknine said:


> I picked the Cannondale Slice 5 has a white saddle, handle bar wrap and white Speedplay's


TT bike with high handlebars bars and tilted down saddle ?:nonod:

maybe you should check your fitting, frame too big ? back not flexible enough ?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Looks very triathletic.

In my parts of the world white Speedplays don't stay white very long.


----------



## H2oknine (Jun 27, 2008)

Had it fitted tried the QR and this one fit the best for my Triathlons. Will continue to make minor adjustments as I ride it more.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Has anyone figured out a way to actually keep white speedplays white for more than the first week?


----------

